# Tripod



## arian29 (Dec 28, 2011)

I need a tripod.. am confused for i can see they range from rs300 to lakhs...
which one should i go for.. and what specs i need to keep in mind ?


----------



## nac (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't know much about tripod. But I am sure this information you have given is not enough to suggest precisely. Give us some info about what kinda camera you are using, your budget, future upgrades, brand, etc....


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 28, 2011)

tripod have some basic things to understand  (which I came to know recently)

1. Weight the tripod can support ( according to your gears...more support=costlier)
2. total height of tripod fully stretched ( vary from 150mm to 165mm)
3. folded length of tripod ( smaller = easier to carry)
4. number of leg section ( 3 or 4 ...here 3 is better for stability)
5. weight of tripod ...lighter alumunium tripod r less strudy and have less weight carry capacity but heavier r not easy to carry...carbon fiber is the solution but very costly
6. cheap tripods have legs attached to center column soo legs are not flexible as compared to tripods where legs r independent
7. Ball head and pan head...cheap tripods mostly come with 3 way pan head where u can move the DSLR 3 ways....ball head can move tripod at any direction freely.
8. 3-4k above tripods have option of removable heads ...that means u can buy new ball heads as per ur need and fit it

BTW my budget was just 3k soo I ordered Vanguard ESPOD 203AP with MH2 pan head...waiting for delivery 

*static1.lsbimg.com/product_images/enlarge/21627.jpg


----------



## arian29 (Dec 28, 2011)

hows this one ??
link >> Flipkart.com: Slik F 740: Tripod


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 29, 2011)

Slik 740 is an OK tripod ...it will easily support weight upto 1.3KG (2KG max dosnt mean it will take that) height is bit less and weight is 1.5kg

you can also consider Benro T-800EX Vanguard MAK 233


----------



## arian29 (Jan 5, 2012)

hey sujoyp.. did u get your tripod, i ordered the T800 from flipcart.. 2 days later got a mail , not in stock.. then i ordered the F 740.. again not in stock after 2 days.. then ordered the MAK 233.. ,, today i got the 3rd mail.. not in stock.. wat the hell..  . they get to know its not in stock after you place the order.. am going to cp tomorrow to buy one.. and my money is stuck, to be refunded thrice..


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2012)

nope I got a similar mail...actually i ordered on 25th and got a mail on 2nd that its not in stock  soo I canceled the order and placed it in a local favorite shop...he is selling me at same cost of  letsbuy.com . MRP 3500 his price 3000...I am happy 
I am getting delivery tommorow


----------



## arian29 (Jan 5, 2012)

wow you got the ESPOD 203AP for 3k.. letsbuy.com is selling it for 4k+.. thats cool..


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2012)

yes both letsbuy and flipkart have increased the price to MRP 4500 and selling at some Rs.4100 
But yebhi.com is selling for 3k...I would have ordered from them if local shop was costlier


----------



## arian29 (Jan 5, 2012)

just ordered the 203AP on yebhi for 2966.. hope i get it this time..


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 6, 2012)

you ordered the same one  cheating


----------



## arian29 (Jan 8, 2012)

finally got the love letter from yebhi.com... we regret to tell you that our warehouse is shifting so cancelling your order.. bla bla.. 

hey sujoyp , can u post a pic of the tripod u bought..


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 8, 2012)

nope I didnt get the delivery either...but as its a local shop I am calling them daily


----------



## a_medico (Jan 8, 2012)

Why not a monopod? I have shifted to monopod from my tripod. 90% I click with monopod, 10% by tripod.

Carbon fiber monopod gives you immense flexibility.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 9, 2012)

I will target a monopod this year when I will make a tour to places like pench, bandhavgarh and Tadoba


----------



## a_medico (Jan 9, 2012)

Probability of sighting a tiger is more in Bandhavgarh, Kanha and Ranthambore than other places. Rest is luck. Sometimes people stay for 10 days without success. My luck was we saw it in first 15 minutes! My badluck was I wasnt a serious photographer then. Tiger was less than 2 meters away from me for more than an hour and couldnt even clilck a single decent pic with my p&s cam. All came out blurry. Was quite frustrating. Thats when I took photography seriously.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 9, 2012)

wow 2 meters....I will go sometimes in April may....monopod is very useful to support zoom lens


----------



## arian29 (Jan 10, 2012)

100% fdi in retail.. now we can expect some good deals and prices on stuff


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 10, 2012)

really...will it help?? I think right now prices of Photographic equipment like camera, flashes, tripod, lenses all r just same as in US ...

Please explain  ??


----------



## arian29 (Jan 11, 2012)

not very sure of the price decrease of cam equipment.. but am hoping that there will be concepts like deals etc. and you might get a lens cheap cos its  old and not sold.. i guess..


----------



## mastervk (Jan 11, 2012)

if rupee will become stable around 45 then camera and accessories can be cheaper in India..at 54-54 it is more or less same..
Many entry level cameras are still cheaper in India..but lens and other accessories can become cheaper..


----------

